
All aboard San Francisco's hipster bus for leather seats, Wi-Fi and iced coffee - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/apr/09/san-francisco-hipster-bus-leap-leather-seats-wi-fi-coffee
======
th0br0
The pictures from the promo shoot look like a traffic security nightmare. It
looks like many people would be injured by a high velocity vehicle impacting
into the bus.

